# what is a good warhammer 40k Online comic?



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have looking for a good online comic for some time anyone know any good ones?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like *turning signals on a land raider*
It has some good strips in it and the drawings aren't horrible. Well, actually I quite like them.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I like http://gonetoground.ca/ its a fairly new one and TSOLR stopped releasing new ones


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks gone to ground looks like a real comic(like very well drawn) and tsolr is funny too thanks again.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

servants of the imperiums a funny one


----------

